# My knipex cutters broke



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Typical Knipex junk. They broke right at the business end too, useless.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

warranty??


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm picking up klein *****, after trying channellocks, and seeing what happens to knipex *****, seems like klein is the most solid.

I was using a coworkers and loved them, no gap, no wiggle in the joint, just what I'm looking for.


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

I've broken kleins before too, so it's not really entirely brand specific, I have switched to knipex for maintenance and still use my kleins and greenlee's for construction jobs. I would go snap on but I'd have to whore myself out to pay for them.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

same thing happened to mine only I dropped mine about four feet....Thats pretty much why im back on klein...Mine were about 40 bucks....junk....


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

When I buy ***** I buy them on sale and whatever is cheapest. ***** are somewhat disposable in my book. I like them to be sharp though so once they start dulling or I break off too many nail gaps I hand them down to an apprentice or a friend.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

MF Dagger said:


> When I buy ***** I buy them on sale and whatever is cheapest. ***** are somewhat disposable in my book. I like them to be sharp though so once they start dulling or I break off too many nail gaps I hand them down to an apprentice or a friend.


 I bet you lose a lot of friends :laughing:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

MF Dagger said:


> When I buy ***** I buy them on sale and whatever is cheapest. ***** are somewhat disposable in my book. I like them to be sharp though so once they start dulling or I break off too many nail gaps I hand them down to an apprentice or a friend.


I might adopt the same mentality. I hate it when they either gap, or the wiggle in the joint prevents the blades from closing properly and you have to adjust and snip a few more times. It's silly but it does get on my nerves.


----------



## Pondcum (Jun 20, 2011)

Mexican knipex knockoffs.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

oldtimer said:


> I bet you lose a lot of friends :laughing:


Because I give them used tools? I admittedly don't keep too many friends but the ones i do hand tools off to are usually pretty happy to get very nice homeowner tools that are no longer quite good enough for me to use every day. If my tools stick at all they drive me nuts and must be gotten rid of. The other thing that irks me is when the handles on my ***** start to get a little flex to them and the handles start creeping closer together.


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

In my career this i have replaced or upgraded so many tools. A good new sharp pair of pliers is a necessity, I don't even cut any screw or bolts. They only last as long as you let them, plus like anything quality is taking a dive. More expensive for a poorer product. Although Klein, knipex are higher end, they don't last forever. My greenlee's have probably lasted be the longest of any so far.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

MF Dagger said:


> When I buy ***** I buy them on sale and whatever is cheapest. ***** are somewhat disposable in my book. I like them to be sharp though so once they start dulling or I break off too many nail gaps I hand them down to an apprentice or a friend.


 my knipex broke after two weeks....


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

Sorry about your luck Josue. It happens though.



jza said:


> Typical Knipex junk. They broke right at the business end too, useless.


Yea, imagine a pair of dikes not standing up to rebar.  Everyone has a story where X brand sucks. It's kind of funny how Knipex was last years hero, but this years villain. And through it all, mine keep working fine. And I'm sure someone has a pair of Kleins that worked fine the whole time too. I'm thinking there are too many sheep.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

MF Dagger said:


> Because I give them used tools? I admittedly don't keep too many friends but the ones i do hand tools off to are usually pretty happy to get very nice homeowner tools that are no longer quite good enough for me to use every day. If my tools stick at all they drive me nuts and must be gotten rid of. The other thing that irks me is when the handles on my ***** start to get a little flex to them and the handles start creeping closer together.


 Don't take it seriously, I was just trying to be funny. 

I guess I had better not give up my day job.

I have always been cheap, I just keep older tools as spares, 

then eventually I end up selling them at a yard sale, for next to nothing.


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

I quite like knipex, my parents are coming in October so there bringing me a load of cheap tools....


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

i laugh at the people who call a tool junk when it breaks because it was used IMPROPERLY. Like josue said.. it was an accident and they were trying to cut really hard metal with the tip of the cutters... it would happen to ANY brand.

Id try to see about a warranty josue...


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

captkirk said:


> my knipex broke after two weeks....


I busted 2 pairs of Klein ***** without cutting anything right out of the package in the span of ten minutes once. It all comes down to who will warranty what they make. I don't know about Knipex' warranty but i have the Knipex channel lock style pliers with the button and they have been awesome so far.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> warranty??


That is what I was wondering. We are going to the States this July and I'd like to go to Lowes and get a replacement.

If anyone here goes to lowes some time soon, would it be much trouble if they asked for this kind of warranty? I called to Lowes in the States and they didn't solve anything!!




Frasbee said:


> I'm picking up klein *****, after trying channellocks, and seeing what happens to knipex *****, seems like klein is the most solid.
> 
> I was using a coworkers and loved them, no gap, no wiggle in the joint, just what I'm looking for.


My Knipex don't have a gap, no wiggle, etc.... They are just perfect I still love them. They were used improperly. 




captkirk said:


> same thing happened to mine only I dropped mine about four feet....Thats pretty much why im back on klein...Mine were about 40 bucks....junk....



Too bad. Glad your Klein are holdin' up.



Pondcum said:


> Mexican knipex knockoffs.



I bought them in the States and broke them here.:laughing:



Demac said:


> Sorry about your luck Josue. It happens though.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, imagine a pair of dikes not standing up to rebar.  Everyone has a story where X brand sucks. It's kind of funny how Knipex was last years hero, but this years villain. And through it all, mine keep working fine. And I'm sure someone has a pair of Kleins that worked fine the whole time too. I'm thinking there are too many sheep.



Yeah........thanks.

Any brand would have broken. I still love them, they are the best pliers I've had so far.
For example my Klein linemans are stiff and I don't call Klein garbage because I know it still makes some other good products. 




TOOL_5150 said:


> i laugh at the people who call a tool junk when it breaks because it was used IMPROPERLY. Like josue said.. it was an accident and they were trying to cut really hard metal with the tip of the cutters... it would happen to ANY brand.
> 
> Id try to see about a warranty josue...


Thanks for making that point clear. They didn't break because they are bad pliers. I love them, they are the best pair of pliers I have. My dad tried to cut a wire and guess what, it was a piece of rebar. He couldn't see in the hole and it was an accident. They were not used correctly, any brand of pliers would have broken that way!!!




MF Dagger said:


> I busted 2 pairs of Klein ***** without cutting anything right out of the package in the span of ten minutes once. It all comes down to who will warranty what they make. I don't know about Knipex' warranty but i have the Knipex channel lock style pliers with the button and they have been awesome so far.



Yeah.....I really hope I can get them replaced.:thumbsup:


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

They probably would replace them, I've had good luck getting most replaced at big box stores. I don't recommend saying anything about trying to rebar, but just normal use it will probably work out. If not they aren't that expensive but I agree about liking knipex they make nice stuff.


----------



## Racky101 (Feb 15, 2011)

I know the guys over at Knipex are good stuff and take pride in their tools. I'm sure this is a rare occurrence and could probably get a replacement if you put in for one.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

That metal in those broken ones is brittle. You should be able to lean on a pair of cutters and not have a piece break off. Before I lost my last Klein pair I thought they were pretty good. I prefer tin snips over dikes because I'm always trimming metal and dikes aren't much good at it. Still looking for the holy grail of tin snips. Have a Lennox pair right now that are decent.


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

Ooohhh Knipex vs Klein...
I like these..

My 3 year old Kleins in my toolbox at home look 10X better than the 6 month old knipex that have been replaced on warranty 3 times...
The only reason I don't run with the Kleins anymore is the warranty, Lowe's has a no questions asked deal so thats about the only reason I keep using them.
And I don't feel bad cutting screws with them..


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

*Here's a nice rundown for you*

I do A LOT of work. I'm part of a 4 man crew, 3 full-time 1 part-time. We wire buildings galore. All MC no romex. I cut whatever gets in my way with whatever is handy because that's the way bossman wants it. Trust my list of quality tools and you won't be disappointed. They are 243% field tested.

Linesman :

1 - Definitly Knipex. Ahead by a long mile
2 - Klein. Not what they used to be.
3 - Greenlee. Decent enough. And CHEAP!

***** :

1 - Klein. I guess they decided to keep up the good work in this department.
2 - Knipex. I own these now. Nowhere near as much power as the Kleins. Still made tough though
3 - There is no three. The Ideal ones with the neoprene handles look pretty damn cool though. But that is one set of ***** I have yet to own.

Strippers :

Only 1 - Ideal with the neoprene handles. Nothing compares with any part of these strippers.

Slotted Screwdriver : Have not owned Wera or WiHa yet though.

1 - Greenlee. They make a damn fine cabinet tipped screwdriver. Feels like I've owned mine forever. And mine doubles as a concrete chisel and locknut tightener if that tells you anything.

Phillips : 

1 - Milwaukee. I am very pleased with this driver. No problems yet 6 months strong. And it has built in wire stripper/looper.
2 - Klein. Sometimes I get a really strong one, sometimes I get one that seems like its made of lead. But usually strong. It's like somebody falls asleep at the wheel sometimes.

Milwaukee also makes an awesome screwdriver called the ECX or something like that. Check it out it is strong and completely AMAZING. Great for devices and they make a larger size that can damn near snap a 1/4" 20. 

I hope I've helped some of you out with my list. I've used many tools and once they're in my hands they are in tool hell. I just wish somebody would have made me this list $400 ago.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I think every pair of ***** in our fab shop looks like that, all brands too. They cut a lot of hard stainless wire, why they don't always use a die grinder like I do is beyond me :laughing:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Sie sollten bessere Werkzeuge gekauft haben das dauert :laughing:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> I do A LOT of work. I'm part of a 4 man crew, 3 full-time 1 part-time. We wire buildings galore. All MC no romex. I cut whatever gets in my way with whatever is handy because that's the way bossman wants it. Trust my list of quality tools and you won't be disappointed. They are 243% field tested.
> 
> Linesman :
> 
> ...


Thank you very much!

I'll keep that in mind.:yes:

I have like $500 + worth of tools


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> I do A LOT of work. I'm part of a 4 man crew, 3 full-time 1 part-time. We wire buildings galore. All MC no romex. I cut whatever gets in my way with whatever is handy because that's the way bossman wants it. Trust my list of quality tools and you won't be disappointed. They are 243% field tested.


My Knipex linesman no longer have a cutter. It's entirely gapped and flattened. Only took two months. So no, I will not be buying Knipex again. 



Josue said:


> I have like $500 + worth of tools


A most jovial congratulations!


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

I think sometimes people get unlucky and maybe get a bad tool. I've had it happen a few times. You should try and replace your Knipex pliers and I bet you would change your mind. Klein pliers are consistently disappointing now, not saying they break or wobble or anything they are a great back-up but they just won't stay sharp. But Knipex on the other hand, I've just never used anything like them. Even the gripping area is 100% better. It'll shred through copper when you make up joints for the first few months. Give em another whirl I'd hate for you too not experience what I'm talking about, they're seriously life changing.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> I think sometimes people get unlucky and maybe get a bad tool. I've had it happen a few times. You should try and replace your Knipex pliers and I bet you would change your mind. Klein pliers are consistently disappointing now, not saying they break or wobble or anything they are a great back-up but they just won't stay sharp. But Knipex on the other hand, I've just never used anything like them. Even the gripping area is 100% better. It'll shred through copper when you make up joints for the first few months. Give em another whirl I'd hate for you too not experience what I'm talking about, they're seriously life changing.


Try the 2000 series klein side cutters they last a long time..:thumbsup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Try the 2000 series klein side cutters they last a long time..:thumbsup:


The only pliers I will buy. :thumbsup:


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

The kleins are pretty good, but like some have say they don't really stay sharp anymore. I have a good pair from about 5 years ago that are sill nice they are linesmans 5000's or jouneyman series just before they started calling them that, the still cut ok, all my di cutters have long been retired an I have switched over to greenlee and knipex. I am tired of replacing dull stuff, and home depot now wants to see receipts to replace crappy warranty they have changed their ways.


----------



## anonymousbikes (Oct 11, 2008)

Josue said:


> It happened last Wednesday. I didn't break them, dad did.:laughing:
> 
> While we were drilling we hit a piece of 3/16 rebar from panel W
> 
> ...


You should have told your dad to give you something he loves, then broke it in front of him


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

anonymousbikes said:


> You should have told your dad to give you something he loves, then broke it in front of him


:lol::no:

If that happens it won't be in purpose, but I probably won't get in trouble because he did the same with my pliers.:lol:


----------

